# How long do mealworms last in the fridge, as well as out of the fridge?



## Fade (Mar 27, 2018)

I keep getting mix numbers from research.  I keep getting a number of 6-10 or 7-10 weeks both for in fridge and just in general.  Some people say months.  If the fridge slows their growth then it shouldn't be the same time.  I have 1 T and seeing how long 50 mealworms would last or could I get 100 and it lasts even longer or they would become pupae by them.

1. What I am wondering is how long would a typical 50 mealworms from a pet store for a few bucks last in the fridge? 
2. Also how long would they last if I didn't put them in the fridge?
3. Also a side question, can Ts eat the pupae?  I am 99% sure they don't but wondering.

Thanks


----------



## cold blood (Mar 27, 2018)

Fade said:


> 1. What I am wondering is how long would a typical 50 mealworms from a pet store for a few bucks last in the fridge?


I've had them last almost 6 months


Fade said:


> 2. Also how long would they last if I didn't put them in the fridge?


It really depends...where are they (as in, how close to pupating are they), what temps, are you feeding them.  Generally I don't refrigerate and its usually a week or two before they start pupating....I keep them in my warm t room and put chunks of carrot, potato or even lettuce in there pretty regularly...sometimes a pinch of oats.


Fade said:


> 3. Also a side question, can Ts eat the pupae?


Of course...my biggest issue with breeding them is that I always feed out those pupae...ts really seem to like them.


----------

